# The Holy Bible In Its Original Order



## Mayflower (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone familiar with:
The Holy Bible In Its Original Order
http://www.biblestudy.org/bible-in-its-original-order.html


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 22, 2009)

Are you sure this isn't the work of Seventh-day Adventists or some group which believes that the Sabbath is still on Saturday. Seems that way to me.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with it.. what possible insight can you gain by switching order of the books? And, as Sarah notes, it's a 7th day organization (7th day Churches of God) selling the thing... I wouldn't bother. Spend your $90 on a Cambridge Pitt Minion.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 22, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> I wouldn't bother with it.. what possible insight can you gain by switching order of the books?



Todd, not that it's entirely related to this particular book, but here's some work that a friend of mine is doing on this question that you might find interesting: Canonical Theology.


----------



## dr_parsley (Jun 22, 2009)

My wife used a chronological bible last year - Amazon.com: The One Year Chronological Bible [NIV]: Tyndale: Books - and found it helpful especially through Chronicles and the prophets as well as Acts and Paul's letters. It's a one-off kind of thing.


----------



## E Nomine (Jun 22, 2009)

The _Holy Bible In It's Original Order _is the product of an ex-Worldwide Church of God guy who adheres to the Herbert Armstrong heresies which that denomination has renounced.


----------



## Grimmson (Jun 22, 2009)

The entire Bible? No way??!!?? Has there been some new critical textual stuff come out that I have not heard of yet? Probably not. There of course books we do have an idea what the order is, but not the order of the entire OT or NT. Like for example many scholars claim Mark was written first out of the Gospels, however we have no way to confirm this. However we can say things like John was probably written after Peter's death and that Luke which was written before Acts was probably written before Paul died; therefore placing Luke before John because Paul and Peter died at about the same time according to Eusesbius. However the order of Mark and Matthew may be hard to determine and I do not think Mark was one of the first, which if you ask I may tell
So I think this chronological bible is just a marketing tool to have Christians buy more Bibles.


----------

